

Steve Jobs email hints at no upcoming Blu-Ray support on the Mac - elblanco
https://www.networkworld.com/community/node/60208

======
hga
If I understood that very good "Longest Suicide Note In History" screed
against Vista correctly (and my memory is not failing me), adding Blu-Ray
support would require a lot of engineering work _that would make their
machines less stable_. E.g. the electrical margins have to be narrowed to make
it less likely someone can tap in.

Maybe it wasn't true, is no longer true, Apple is already doing this, etc.,
but that could be an additional reason. Lots of other ones, like minimal
adoption, were cited in this item.

------
duck
Not surprising at all since that would hurt iTunes.

